# Cost of adding new bathroom



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

"Hope" said:


> Are there places that offer discounted construction for disabled teachers?


If she is low income and disabled then there may be some Federal assistance available to help her. I attempted to do a search for such a program but I was inundated with hundreds of web sites that were in the business of locating grants and assistance programs and it was difficult to tell if the site was an official govenment site or not. So beware of that if you should attempt to research this. Sometimes these grants and assistance programs are relegated to the individual state so you may want to start your search locally and work from there. Sorry that I couldn't provide any more specific information. Pehaps someone else may know the path to researching this.


----------



## "Hope" (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info Secret. She's not considered low income...however, now a days if you want to purchase a home in NYC, you must make more than 
$120K+ because the homes for $300 and below are in economically challenged income neighborhoods. Does anyone have an idea how much it may cost to install a new 1/2 bath? $3,000, $6000?...I know that there is a lot of work involved. She is trying to make an estimate of how much she will need to make this home work for her needs.

I appreciate your help.

Hope


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

*Bathroon Addition*

Hope,

I would guess at least $10,000. Don't forget all this needs permits and anytime you start moving plumbing lines etc. costs can rise very quickly. A rule of thumb is to have a professional estimate then expect it to take 1/3 longer and cost 1/3 more due to unforseen issues. Not great news but hope this helps.


----------



## "Hope" (Aug 9, 2007)

It helps...Thanks:yes:


----------

